# 595 seatpost clear coat crack (2008 model)



## loriness (May 9, 2007)

I have the new yr08 595 Origin. Recently while cleaning the bike, I discovered a small crack on the back seat tube (~1.5cm) this is similar to the issue with the yr07 595. 

Great bike, but would have though that the issue would have been fixed in 2008 :mad2: . I will try to post the picture, but it is not showing up too well with the black background of the seat post.

Feels a little sad that my beauty has a crack :cryin: Will have to take it in for a warrenty.
Anyone else had check their 2008 595 recently?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

I've put nearly 1000 miles on mine so fay in the past few weeks, and have found no problems ( Keeping fingers crossed), but really expect none. Every company is going to have a few problems with frames if they produce any substantial amount. It looks like you were unfortunately one of those cases. Im sure chas will take care of you


----------

